# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Seta de los caballeros (Tricholoma equestre)

## Azuer

Una seta fácil de reconocer por los tonos amarillo-verdosos de la cutícula y las láminas de color amarillo citrino vivo, de carne blanca y olor suave a harina, _Tricholoma equestre_ (=_T. flavovirens_, =_T. auratum_, que también se llama).

Hasta hace algunos años se la consideraba una especie comestible, y así la podéis encontrar en la mayoría de las guías de campo sobre setas. Sin embargo en España y otros países europeos se ha prohibido su comercialización al considerarse sospechosa o potencialmente tóxica después de los estudios de Bedry y cols. (2001). 
A partir de algunas intoxicaciones que ocurrieron en Francia entre los años 1992 y 2000 y que afectaron a 12 personas (de las cuales 3 fallecieron), este estudio demostró que los principios activos se acumulaban en el organismo y después de un consumo prolongado podían causar trastornos de distinta gravedad que afectaban a las fibras musculares (rabdomiolisis). Así es que ojito con ella.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (17-nov-2013),Los terrines (17-nov-2013),perdiguera (17-nov-2013)

----------

